# Aranha na Gruta da Moura - Caníça - Serra da Estrela



## PauloSR (13 Jun 2015 às 00:00)

Boa noite,

Que aranha será esta que fotografei hoje no Buraco da Moura, na Caniça (Serra da Estrela)? Alguem me ajuda? Haviam varios exemplares deste tipo nesse local...

Cumprimentos!


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2015 às 13:07)

PauloSR disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Que aranha será esta que fotografei hoje no Buraco da Moura, na Caniça (Serra da Estrela)? Alguem me ajuda? Haviam varios exemplares deste tipo nesse local...
> 
> Cumprimentos!



Quais eram as dimensões da aranha?


----------



## PauloSR (13 Jun 2015 às 13:20)

MSantos disse:


> Quais eram as dimensões da aranha?



Nessa posição seguramente ocuparia 3,5cm. O "corpo" seria de quase 1cm... Mas é difícil agora ter isso presente, também não quero estar a errar...


----------

